# Shortcuts Deer Processing Darke Co Ohio



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

My buddy owns Shortcuts Deer Processing in Hollansburg Ohio, Darke CO. He is a check in station and a processer. His prices are decent. He charges $50 bucks to bone and skin the deer. He also does the grinding there in his own shop, so the deer you bring is the deer you get. If your interested in marinating he doest that to the steaks or roasts as well.

He is a full time butcher for Winners Meat market in Greenville Ohio. If you want deer sticks or summer sausage made he takes it up to his work and they make it up there. They make a killer jalapeno and cheese summer sausage thats to die for. 

He also does the capes if you plan on having your deer mounted. He also does European Mounts in his shopas well, my large 8 pointers turned out great that he did last year. His number is 997-2184.


----------



## FINN (Sep 21, 2007)

how much would he charge for a white tail deer buck head and shoudler mount?


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Hate to say it he only does the european mounts. Hes only set up as a processing and check in station. So the europeans are something he does on the side while doing everything else. Most places in the area charge about $350.00 for a sholder mount, so i dont know how much you are looking to spend or where you live.


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

FINN said:


> how much would he charge for a white tail deer buck head and shoudler mount?


are you wanting to mount your buck or buy a mount.


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

you asked about a white tail buck head and shoulder mount. do you have one that needs mounted or are you asking to purchase one?


----------



## Matt Harrison (Oct 31, 2007)

Short-Cuts Deer Processing is is only a couple of years old.I've been cutting meat for nearly 20 years. I've just reacently started this adventure.I'm building this up year by year adding new things each year.I try to listen to the deer hunters to see what they want.over all my years cutting meat, I've narrowed it down to a couple of things that keep some from enjoying thier entire hunting adventure.all the way to the dinner table.Wives don't want to eat it or wanna cook it.

My objective is to find ways that are affordible and good enough to make your deer look and smell like something that even the biggest sceptic will consider eating it.


Two of my most popular things going are, cajun marinade,you won't believe it's deer. seasoned chopped deer steak. looks and smells wonderful.


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

Just wanted to let everyone know I got my deer done by Matt and his crew today. Very professional and I am very impressed by the amount of meat they got off my deer. If you are anywhere around dayton I highly suggest taking your deer to him. His crew was very polite and answered my questions as they were flying around his shop processing other deer. Excellent job, just stay out of the way or you may get runover by one of his helpers.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering did you get any of the free deer burgers?


----------



## Bigun (Jun 20, 2006)

I had part of one, I had just ate before we went up there. I split one with my wife. Good stuff. I didn't have much time to talk to him about them, Does he make them and sell them as patties? I know he won't give up the recipe.


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Got the the recipie and no i aint givin it up. Yeah he does the grinding in his shop and hes got a patty machine that makes either 1/4 or 1/2lb burgers. Je got the burger machine i think it was 2 yrs ago. His burgers really got popular last year and are a big hit again this year.


----------

